# Storage Of "outback" Rails



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We've been looking for a good place to store the queen "outback" rails. We didn't want to split the rails in two, so that ruled out the bumper storage options (we have the kids mount the rails and pull out the queen bed, so simple is better).

We ended up putting them in the passthru. Yes, it does take up some room, but by mounting them side-by-side we still have room to slide stuff in above them. They mount with only four screws, so if this doesn't work, we can move them around.

Note that I mounted them at two angles. The up-down angle is designed to allow them to slide in without damaging the pass-thru door. The front-back angle (best seen in the second picture) gives a bit more room for storage.

Ed


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

VERY nice idea there. I don't mind having them in the front storage, but they are always getting tangled with something and this would solve that problem. I like that you have the KIDS pull out the bed too!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is my solution. The rails go on the top shelf and when I am using the bed rails my hitch bars go there. Leveling boards on the bottom

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Here is my solution. The rails go on the top shelf and when I am using the bed rails my hitch bars go there. Leveling boards on the bottom
> 
> John
> [snapback]113992[/snapback]​


My Goodness!! In your picture I thought that somehow you had found a way of mounting a keg in your front pass through -- you had suddenly became my hero !!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my solution. The rails go on the top shelf and when I am using the bed rails my hitch bars go there. Leveling boards on the bottom
> ...


LOL







!! I thought the same thing Ghosty! But then common sense caught up with me, and I figured it must me the tank for pressurized water









Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually what you see on the other side is a polished aluminum wheel charcoal grill. (bought not made by me)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am all for getting the kids involved in helping but please tell me that you double check the rails before they pull out the bed. Both me and the DW had happen once where the top did not lock in securely and if the bed is pulled out then...........

John


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

We all must think alike. I thought that was a keg as well. And I started to get pissed that someone came up with it before me.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I thought keg too. Your still one of my heros though.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> We've been looking for a good place to store the queen "outback" rails. We didn't want to split the rails in two, so that ruled out the bumper storage options (we have the kids mount the rails and pull out the queen bed, so simple is better).
> 
> We ended up putting them in the passthru. Yes, it does take up some room, but by mounting them side-by-side we still have room to slide stuff in above them. They mount with only four screws, so if this doesn't work, we can move them around.
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, I double-check the kids work before pulling out the bed.

BTW, the square plastic things I slide the rails into are fence posts with the tops removed. I'm sure there are other options, but these seemed to be a better size than the other choices I had at the time.

Ed


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Here is my solution. The rails go on the top shelf and when I am using the bed rails my hitch bars go there. Leveling boards on the bottom
> 
> John
> [snapback]113992[/snapback]​


Good way to store those things.







But is that a beer keg in the pass-through? Now we're talking!!

Bill


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

About out of mods??? 









Good idea on the rail storage - that's a clean solution!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just slide mine in the back door of the 28RSS...right under the queen bed. Then I have them handy when I need them.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice thinking there John









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice mod for rail storage.

John

Please forward your pic to Kevin - Your idea is a great way to keep the levelling blocks dry. Great for a campfire







I just could not help myself.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Very nice mod for rail storage.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


Guess I need the full scoop on the blocks going in the fire...


----------

